# Protein bars



## philip (Apr 13, 2012)

What do you guys think about protein bars? Can this stuff be a good source of substituting a meal?


----------



## K1 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am not a big fan of protein bars...For a meal replacement I usually go with Synthetek's SyntheBLEND...It has everything you need right there!


----------



## taskoo (Apr 14, 2012)

philip said:


> What do you guys think about protein bars? Can this stuff be a good source of substituting a meal?



I wouldn't eat them.  Are loaded with sugar and many with saturated fat.


----------



## john696 (Apr 17, 2012)

philip said:


> What do you guys think about protein bars? Can this stuff be a good source of substituting a meal?



No way, real food is the way to go.


----------



## PRIDE (Apr 18, 2012)

I do not like protein bars.


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 19, 2012)

john696 said:


> No way, real food is the way to go.



:yeahthat:


----------



## JamesLondon (Apr 19, 2012)

once in a while,  when your in a big hurry etc. are fine


----------



## mastersensitive (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't use them, but I have a few in my house. Those are better than eat nothing or crap


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 20, 2012)

philip said:


> What do you guys think about protein bars? Can this stuff be a good source of substituting a meal?



Most of them taste HORRIBLE and are hard to get down. Making your own is an option and they taste far better.


----------



## private (Apr 21, 2012)

bars have lots of sugar alcohols and also the protein in it isn't even that good.


----------



## marYez (Apr 23, 2012)

private said:


> bars have lots of sugar alcohols and also the protein in it isn't even that good.



yeah bars aren't the best thing


----------



## kurt2r2 (Apr 24, 2012)

philip said:


> What do you guys think about protein bars? Can this stuff be a good source of substituting a meal?



I would never suggest you include it as a meal same as I don't with shakes.


----------



## eric.o (Apr 25, 2012)

If you want a protein bar make your own. saves alot of money.


----------



## philip (Apr 26, 2012)

I found a very good recipe and include no shit, just oats, oat flour, splenda, whey protein powder, chopped almonds/flax seeds, non-fat powdered milk, water and dried, thanks guys.


----------



## spike74 (Apr 27, 2012)

sounds good, i would a pb as well.


----------



## fairplay (May 2, 2012)

make sure they're made with whey protein . many use soy


----------



## jorkof (Oct 24, 2012)

I am not a big fan of protein bars...For a meal replacement I usually go with Synthetek's SyntheBLEND...It has everything you need right there.........................


----------



## Marshall (Nov 1, 2012)

Bars are ok in a pinch, when you can't grab a meal or protein drink. Personally, I think Promax bars are the best tasting and best bang for the buck.


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 1, 2012)

Not a big fan, but then again, my digestive system does not like them. They tear me up and no one wants to be around me when that happens!


----------



## Smalltowniron (Nov 2, 2012)

Not much of a fan but I do crave them everything so often...would much rather have steak


----------



## LuKiFeR (Nov 2, 2012)

I deliver a type of fuel for your home which means im in n out of the truck...all day long.
no time to eat what i want all day..so i grab metrx choc chip cookie dough meal replacement bars.
There good tasting but some unwanted junk in them. But like K1 said i believe....
SyntheBLEND is suppose to be gd stuff. They were Out of Stock when i went to order...so thats saying somethng.


----------

